# Trouble with stiffness



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Laseranus said:


> How do I fix this?


Not sure what exactly you mean with lifting tail/nose... but whatever your issues are, you'll fix them with exercise. The first dozen days snowboarding - like any other sports you pick up - suck. You need to get used to the movements, build up muscles et cetera. Don't expect wonders on your first days .

Don't know the board, but size fits your weight and it was sold as beginner-intermediate board so I'd assume the flex isn't stiff... Get lessons, and spend hours on slope. Find out what type of riding you like and then think about a suitable new board.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Exercise muscles other than yer sphincter.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> *Not sure what exactly you mean with lifting tail/nose...* but whatever your issues are, you'll fix them with exercise. The first dozen days snowboarding - like any other sports you pick up - suck. You need to get used to the movements, build up muscles et cetera. Don't expect wonders on your first days .
> 
> Don't know the board, but size fits your weight and it was sold as beginner-intermediate board so I'd assume the flex isn't stiff... Get lessons, and spend hours on slope. Find out what type of riding you like and then think about a suitable new board.


 @neni,... He's talking about pressing the nose & tail. (...raising up the tip or tail for Buttering.) 

I agree with neni & wrath. It will likely get much easier as you work the muscles and get more ride time on the board. (...besides, in the beginning, 3-5 cm of lift off the snow is good.) Control is steezier than just getting big lift by sheer muscling anyway! :grin:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Btw,.. OP, you might try checking the YouTubes for some of the Buttering tutorials from Snowboard Addiction. 

They do a good job of explaining and demonstrating the proper stance & body positioning for getting a nice, controlled press out of even a stiff board!

:hairy:


----------



## Laseranus (Nov 30, 2018)

Thank you all for the replies! I'll definitely start to work out more ? @chomp1211 I'll check out the tutorial, thanks!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Laseranus said:


> ....@chomps1211p1211 I'll check out the tutorial, thanks!


It seems that SA has updated their tutorials vids since I had my subscription... I watched this new, updated vid and it was a good refresher on proper stance & whatnot. 

Figured since I was there, might as well post it up for others with weaker, or non-existent "Google-fu!! :laugh: 






For anyone interested in the rest of their buttering tuts? You can purchase the complete "How to Butter" series from SA's site (...btw, they offer a discount to SBF members.) Or you can search the YT for; 
Snowboard Addiction Butter! 

That will get you the free, partial tuts.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Weird..........googling.......men's erectile dysfunction..........and this thread "popped" up........


----------

